# Broken atlas steady rest



## great white (Oct 1, 2018)

Was using the steady rest on my th42 and the work seemed to be deflecting.

Closer inspection revealed my ateady reat was cracked right at one of the fingers. Only on one side, so the crack is closed and nearly invisible unlees theres a little force on it.

I’ve got a mig welder and enough gear to braze. Reasonable skills with both methods, but not a professional by any means.

Whats my best option to fix the break?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Canus (Oct 1, 2018)

Assuming the steady is cast iron I wouldn't use MIG but a good braze with an Oxy-Acetylene torch should work fine.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 1, 2018)

Before you braze it, it should be prepped by making vees into the crack so the braze can get to the middle.  Leave just enough of the broken surface in the middle alone to register the two halves together while you braze it.  Preheat a large area before brazing, use plenty of the correct flux, and wrap it in a welding blanket, deep ashes, or other insulation immediately after brazing it to cool it as slowly as possible.  Otherwise, the stresses can break the repair or the part.  Done correctly, the part will be pretty much as good as new.


----------



## WesPete66 (Oct 1, 2018)

I've done several cast repairs by using brazing recently, so that would be my choice..  Make sure you grind to clean metal, and then as Bob says ample preheat and slow cooling.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 1, 2018)

When you pre-heat watch for any smoke to stop before attempting to braze it, if it smokes the gas will contaminate the joint. I have done
 A LOT of build up and repair brazing, and as Bob said, grind a Vee as well as grind the surface area around the Vee clean
too so it will level out nicely cool it slowly with a welding blanket and all will be well..............


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2018)

TIG and Silicon Bronze is another option.


----------

